#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-30
<quail-laptop> hi all, does anyone know when Feisty Fawn is coming out for testing? if it is already out can someone lead me to were i can download a copy from as i can't find it
<ajmitch> quail-laptop: seriously - edgy was released last week, why do you think there'll be *anything* to test?
<ajmitch> work has barely started on it
<quail-laptop> ok
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: apparently not having the latest crack causes withdrawl in some people
<ajmitch> obviously
<quail-laptop> hehe
<ajmitch> they must think that the development team can whip up a distro for testing over a weekend
<quail-laptop> sorry for the stupid question /me goes back to his corner in shame
* ajmitch would think it'd take significantly longer than that for buildds to just catch up with automated syncs
<ajmitch> which will probably break everything
<ajmitch> as useful as users are, the first few weeks aren't a good time to report bugs
<quail-laptop> i not wanted to start reporting bugs, i just wanted to test it out
<ajmitch> why?
<quail-laptop> to me ages to start reporting bugs for edgy
<iwkse> hi all. I'm having problems with cpu frequency scaling..can somebody help me?
<iwkse> i downloaded cpufreqd
<iwkse> and set /etc/modules with speestep-centrino
<iwkse> it works..but im not able to change it by clicking on the icon
<Nailor> You mean the gnome applet? 
<iwkse> Nailor: yes
<Nailor> If so, do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<iwkse> Nailor: ok,..i try
<Nailor> It should ask you should cpufreq-selector have SUID bit set
<Nailor> Say yes
<iwkse> yes..its so
<iwkse> it asks to me if i want cpufreq-selector with SUID root
<iwkse> i should accept?
<iwkse> ah
<iwkse> yes
<iwkse> i haven't read your reply
<iwkse> cool
<iwkse> :)
<iwkse> it works now
<iwkse> so everytime i add something i need to dpkg-reconfigure?
<Nailor> no
<Nailor> It's just that particular applet
<iwkse> just the cpu applet?
<Nailor> If cpufreq-selector is not set sith SUID root, it cannot change the frequency
<iwkse> yes, i catch now
<Nailor> and the default install doesn't set suid root, so that's why the reconfigure
<iwkse> ok..
<iwkse> thanks for your support
<Nailor> No problem :)
<iwkse> :)
<iwkse> just another little thing...my wireless card is working...i mean, when i iwconfig i see it and i can start it manually with ifconfig. Thats normal?
<Nailor> yup
<iwkse> isn't up by default?
<Nailor> Oh.
<Nailor> Should be
<iwkse> that i though too
<Nailor> You could try though a different approach
<iwkse> rc.local?
<Nailor> There's a gnome package, network-manager-gnome, which adds a nice applet and daemon to control the wireles
<iwkse> ah good...
<Nailor> Could solve your problem
<iwkse> :)
<iwkse> ubuntu is really great
<Nailor> plus gives a nice point-and-click interface for connecting to wireless networks
<Treenaks> (and it supports WPA)
<Nailor> YUp
<iwkse> cool
<iwkse> how's called the applet?
<iwkse> i just see network monitor
<Nailor> Have you installed it?
<iwkse> yes
<Nailor> If so, you need to restart X, by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<Nailor> it should appear in the notification area
<iwkse> ah ok
<Nailor> It's not really an applet, but an notification icon
<iwkse> now i catch..
<iwkse> so i don't need to add it
<iwkse> i'll kill the X without restarting
<iwkse> see ya soon :p
<Nailor> Wellcome back. :)
<iwkse> :)
<iwkse> you was right..its really nice applet
<Nailor> =)
<Nailor> Apparently it works 
<iwkse> it found also my modem:)
<Nailor> Great =)
<iwkse> :)
<iwkse> it seems to work good:)
<iwkse> i remembered another little lack...
<iwkse> when i run gconf-editor
<iwkse> cause i wanna show icons on desktop, eg. computer
<iwkse> it wont show also when i select it
<iwkse> so..lets try again
<iwkse> yap
<iwkse> it works now :o)
<Nailor> Nice to hear. 
<iwkse> everything works...
<iwkse> thats nice
<Nailor> Not on my laptop :( 
<Nailor> Upgrading from Dapper to Edgy broke my brightness control
<Nailor> Brightness up -hotkey restarts X 
<Nailor> Which sucks :P
<iwkse> i haven't upgrade...
<Nailor> Yeah.
<iwkse> just installed the edgy
<iwkse> i was on gentoo before
<iwkse> i used it for long tim
<iwkse> time
<Nailor> Well, I tried the clean install too, but it didn't help either
<Nailor> maybe I'll try it again some day. 
<iwkse> but i needed more fast box
<iwkse> and i'm on laptop..
<Nailor> Anyway, gotta go now to university
<Nailor> See ya. 
<iwkse> :)
<iwkse> ok see ya
<iwkse> and thanks for help!
<doluu> I'm having issue with network-manager-gnome on Thinkpad x60
<doluu> it seems that wpa_supplicant is failing to start or something like that
<jldugger> isn't that in universe?
<jldugger> by chance do you have an ipw2100 chipset?
<jldugger> or ndiswrapper?
<doluu> I have ipw3*
<tritium> hello, mjg59.  How are things?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-31
<tritium> crimsun: you around?
<crimsun> tritium: hi
<tritium> hi crimsun.  Sorry, I figured out what I was going to ask you about.  :)
<tritium> And my wife will beat me if I don't get off the computer now!
<jldugger> spousal abuse is funnay! ;)
<jsgotangco> wohoooo
<pwnguin_> so i got the nvidia binary to hibernate, but there's some interestingly scary / ugly color patterns that show up on restarting. after a bit it goes away and brings up the unlock screen, but its still strange
<pwnguin_> any ideas on something in /etc/defaults/acpi-support that might be set wrong?
<mjg59> No
<mjg59> We don't control initialisaiton of the binary drivers
<Treenaks> it's probably just some driver bug, or bios bug
<Treenaks> or some interaction between the two
<simira> pwnguin_: it's known and harmless
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-01
<Icoo> Hello people...has anyone here a Broadcom 4311 wireless card and got it to work?
<Icoo> I installed Edgy and the card shows up in Networking but when I type lspci i still get unknown device 4311 rev 01
<jesper> Icoo: I've got it.. but it doesn't work here either. 
<jesper> Have you installed the firmwareblob? 
<Icoo> what do you mean by you got it?
<jesper> In my laptop.. 
<Icoo> oh sorry ;-)
<Icoo> well I'm just talking with a guy in #ubuntu who managed to get it to work with ndsiwrapper
<Icoo> I hope I can get you some info
<j1mc> hey there, i've done some research, but . . . can anyone recommend a good pcmcia wireless card?
<j1mc> i have a thinkpad t22 running xubuntu on it.
<j1mc> sorry . . . read the heading here.  i'll check the #ubuntu irc channel.  thanks.
<re-align> I'm looking for a way to configure my ALPS touch pad and to correct some of the issues I'm having with my mouse pointer jumping from one location on the screen to another (even when I'm not touching the pad).
<Dallur>  Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in knowing about how Edgy amd64 runs on Acer Aspire 1501Lmi
<Dallur> Acer Aspire 105Lmi works with amd64 Edgy in every way (wireless and all) but under heavy cpu load there are termal probplems, to can be solved by disabling powernowd
<crimsun> Dallur: there's a template for the LaptopTestingTeam pages you can use
<crimsun> by filling out one such wiki page, you can help others
<Dallur> thought it was registered users only, let me check it out
<crimsun> registered wiki users, yes
<crimsun> it only takes a few seconds to register, however
<Dallur>  registering now :D
<re-align> Ah, good people are now partially paying attention to thiss channel...
<crimsun> re-align: you're better off using a Web search engine
<re-align> Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Peripherals#head-2b1de7aff9bba416a004df81fb075c33a521c5fe
<re-align> Under the Touch Pad section it mentions some variables...
<re-align> Unfortunateely, it doesn;t list the cinfiguration file these are located in...anyone know which file?
* re-align shakes fist at typos
<crimsun> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> "InputDevice" section for "Synaptics Touchpad"
<re-align> Thx...I was hoping it was in a smaller configuration file...:( *sighs*
<re-align> brb
<mamzers555> anyone here, that has a w5f and got it's webcam working?
<Whoopie> HI
<Whoopie> anybody using suspend2 on his laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-02
<p00ch3d> i've got a Dell Latitude D820 with the Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG wifi card and wondering if anyone has some comprehensive how-to's for making Dapper happy with the wifi card with WPA?
<jjesse> hello can someone help me troubleshoot a problem w/ acpi?
<jjesse> or power management
<jjesse> anyone around?
<volvoguy> hey folks, i have question about my canonical-supplied laptop. it came from Europe and has a bit of a different keyboard than a US laptop. Quite often the backspace and enter keys don't work (oddly, in Windows, Ubuntu and even the GRUB menu. should i assume something is broken, and if so, how do i get it fixed? (btw - backspace has worked 3 times and not worked 5 times just while typing this). 
<volvoguy> perhaps i should email Jane Silber (is she still our Canonical contact?), but I wanted to ask here first.
<jesper> Hi. 
<jesper> Just upgraded my Thinkpad X30 to Edgy, but it lost the wirelessconnection. 
<jesper> Any suggestions? 
<jesper> Reports "no wireless extensions" on all devices in iwconfig
<jesper> according to lspci is it a Prism 2.5 card. 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<Unimatrix9> hi there
<Unimatrix9> slow life here?
<Unimatrix9> who has got wich kind/brand laptop?
<Unimatrix9> running ubuntu...?
<tunnelrat> Hey I am new here, and I am installing Ubuntu to try...  I have been using other linux distros.  I am trying to fix an issue with my mouse on my inspiron 8000 where the mouse wanders because of the stick pointer.  anyone know how to disable it?
<Unimatrix9> tunnelrat, i am new here too
<tunnelrat> hey hows it going... 
<Unimatrix9> nice
<Unimatrix9> whats an stick pointer?
<tunnelrat> the little eraser looking mouse on some laptops... sits in the middle of the keyboard
<Unimatrix9> did not know that an dell has such thing...
<tunnelrat> yeah... their laptops, the inspirons esp have both those and the touchpad mouse
<Unimatrix9> ok i found something of an read on your problem, but i cant garantue it works, does give some inside into it though
<Unimatrix9> http://linuxweblog.com/mouse-drift
<Unimatrix9> there you go..
<tunnelrat> cool thanks man
<tunnelrat> lets hope this works... 
<Unimatrix9> if you edit xorg.conf , dont forget to first back it up!
<tunnelrat> so where you from? you in the USA?
<Unimatrix9> i live in the netherlands
<Unimatrix9> :)
<Unimatrix9> right at the border with belgium
<tunnelrat> oh cool cool
<Unimatrix9> nice work you do for clean air, keep up the good work
<tunnelrat> oh the us... yeah... we try
<Unimatrix9> did you see the inconvinient truth?
<Unimatrix9> * overlook the spell errors
<tunnelrat> the fact that we don't do the best at it... 
<Unimatrix9> ok, i leave you, going downstairs..good luck
<Unimatrix9> :)
<Unimatrix9> bye
<tunnelrat> thanks.. bye
<pwnguin> shuld we still be testing the edgy beta? ;)
<Spawn> can someone help me out with a ATI driver problem
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-03
<Spawn> Can someone Help me with my ATI Driver?  I can't get it to load on the OpenGL.. It keeps using Mesa Project...... 
<tritium> crimsun: have you tried using the line out jack on a docking station with your Thinkpad?  I tried, but sound still comes out of the laptop speakers.
<crimsun> I don't have a dock.
<tritium> Ah, okay.
<crimsun> I hope it's not jack sense coming back to bite me in the arse.
<tritium> dunno
<tritium> was wondering about jack sense, though
<crimsun> if it works between hp/speakers, then it's unlikely to be jack sense
<crimsun> make sure your thinkpad is running the latest bios for that model
<crimsun> I used to have similar problems on suspend until I updated to a newer bios
<tritium> It should be the latest.  I'll see what more I can find out.
<jldugger> what audio chipset does the thinkpad use?
<tritium> I don't recall.  I left it at work, so I can't verify.
<crimsun> what model thinkpad is it?
<jldugger> well, ive got a toshiba, i was wondering if he had Intel HDA (and if that was supposed to be fixed in HDA)
<crimsun> I've backported all the HDA fixes that exist in addition to a dozen that are in upstream's queue
<tritium> crimsun: It's a T43p
<tritium> 2668G7U, if I recall
<crimsun> same codec I have, then.
<crimsun> snd_intel8x0 driver
<tritium> cool
<crimsun> ad1981b codec
<jldugger> what package would a jack sense bug fall under, usually?
<crimsun> linux-source-2.6.1x
<crimsun> there aren't many jack sense bugs remaining
<crimsun> the ones that are still fluttering about are doing so because there are more serious pin-out issues
<jldugger> hmm =(
<crimsun> some are resolved by bios updates
<tritium> If not jack sense, what might be my problem?
<tritium> bios aside, since I am fairly certain it's the latest
<crimsun> tritium: dock interaction
<jldugger> i notice that my tecra m7 has some wierd volume state persistance, where setting the volume to mute in windows will mute the sound in linux
<crimsun> right, some machines do that
<jldugger> that seems wierd to me, that the hardware preserves state like that across boots
<crimsun> across warm boots? That's not at all surprising.
<jldugger> define warm
<crimsun> no powerdown.
<jldugger> no
<jldugger> i'll shut it down
<jldugger> turn it on after being off all night
<jldugger> problem persists
<jldugger> i might investigate if pulling the battery solves it
<crimsun> that's not a problem until you've determined that it's not supposed to act that way.
<jldugger> i didnt say it was a problem, just that its wierd
<jldugger> oh
<jldugger> i guess the problem would be that you cant turn the sound on at all in that state in linux, to my knowledge
<crimsun> have you verified the behavior with alsa-driver-1.0.13?
<jldugger> is that feisty?
<crimsun> no, it's upstream or Debian
<tritium> good night, crimsun & jldugger 
<jldugger> ah. it hasnt bothered me to the point where id build my own drivers  yet.
<crimsun> all the patches were available prior to Edgy shipping, but understandably Edgy shipped without a fair number of necessary HDA patches
<crimsun> 'night tritium 
<jldugger> amusing unrelated note: installing network-manager cut like 5 seconds off of bootchart
<jldugger> probably because it put those 5 seconds into my session
<jldugger> is there a smart way to go about building and installing alsa-driver-1.0.13?
<crimsun> yes. apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential && wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.13.tar.bz2 && tar xf alsa-driver-1.0.13.tar.bz2 && cd alsa-driver-1.0.13 && ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=full --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install-modules && sudo depmod -e && 
<crimsun> sudo kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*|sort -r) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}' |sort -r) && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<jldugger> damn
<jldugger> was expecting to get a web page or something
<jldugger> thats much more useful
<crimsun> I've only typed that a dozen times today.
<jldugger> heh
<jldugger> at least in my terminal, cntl-r will do a search through history ;)
<crimsun> [esc] / here  (zsh-beta)
<jldugger> hmm. i think that part to kill everything touching audio files might be zsh or something
<crimsun> it's probably the module list order
<crimsun> snd_page_alloc is sometimes loaded prior to snd
<jldugger> i think its kill
<crimsun> if it gives you a "usage.." message, then it's kill
<jldugger> because i get the usage dialog
<jldugger> yea
<crimsun> (and that syntax is valid sh)
<jldugger> perhaps it failed the first time because of load order, then when i ran it again, it couldnt find any programs to kill
<pwnguin> i dont think it needed the reverse sort
<crimsun> the only sort -r that's necessary is the lsmod one
<crimsun> the one following lsof is optional but shouldn't throw an error
<pwnguin> well, seems to have loaded some stuff, and gnome popped up
<pwnguin> yea, for some reason, that module remove line only works without error unsorted
<pwnguin> oh, i guess i should note that i am jldugger
<jldugger> no change in behaviors =/
<DrSpin> I can declare 100% OOB compatability with my GQ-ZX5360 (Fry's House Brand)
<DrSpin> ACPI Issues that were present in Dapper don't exist in Edgy (Have to start the computer on A/C in order be able to unplug it without it suspending
<DrSpin> WPA doesn't work but I don't think this card supports
<DrSpin> it
<DrSpin> I will complain that everytime I switch wireless networks I have to run /etc/init.d/networking restart in order for DNS to update
<DrSpin> Have noticed this as well if I have to swtich to ETH for whatever reason
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-04
<Solarion> umm, does anyone else lack a mkdir button in their gnome filechoosers with edgy?
<jldugger> Create folder in under file
<jldugger> but it is a pain when using a tablet
<Solarion> ?
<jldugger> oh
<jldugger> gnome file chooser
<Solarion> yes
<jldugger> somehow my retarded mind translated that into gnome file browser
<jldugger> aka nautilus
<Solarion> negative
<jldugger> but yes, there is no mkdir button in the file chooser it seems
<jldugger> are you using a program that's using the file chooser to save something?
<Solarion> yes
<Solarion> or open
<Solarion> whatever
<jldugger> im pretty sure theres a "save" dialog
<jldugger> thats not gtkfilechooser
<tritium> nixternal: you received edgy CDs in the mail?
<nixternal> yes
<tritium> I didn't realize they were shipping edgy CDs
<nixternal> just for LoCo teams
<tritium> Oh
<tritium> nixternal: does it have to be an approved LoCo?  Our N.M. team is listed on the wiki page, but not yet approved.
<nixternal> i think it has to be approved
<tritium> I see.  You don't happen to have any extras up in CO, do you?
<tritium> Oh, you're not in CO, are you?
<nixternal> im in chicago...if i do though, i will let you know
<nixternal> hehe
<tritium> Thanks :)
<nixternal> joey is in co
<tritium> Ah, yeah.
<nixternal> i should know within the week if i will have some left over
<tritium> You going to M.V.
<tritium> ?
<nixternal> no
<tritium> Thanks, nixternal.
<nixternal> but im goign to see stallman tomorrow ;)
<tritium> I'd just want 1 if you had it.
<nixternal> well, i would ship more than 1, as the cost isn't that far off
<nixternal> i know dthacker wanted some, and i need to see about getting him some as well..
<tritium> :)
<tritium> No problem.
<nixternal> im sure i can probably fire off 25 or so, but won't know for sure until the guys get their hands on them first
<tritium> Cool, I'll just hang tight.  I appreciate it.
<nixternal> no problem
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-05
<scamboy> so has anyone tried edgy on dual core or any notebook???
<scamboy> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
<scamboy> 28 peoples in the room n its quit...sad!!!>:o
<jldugger> well, im sure a lot of people are at the developer summit at the moment
<jldugger> but yes, i have installed edgy on my laptop, which is dual core
<scamboy> cool...
<scamboy> developer summit??/where??
<jldugger> mountain view
<jldugger> in google's headquarters ;)
<scamboy> wow...cool...
<scamboy> which version is suitable for dual core???5.10??
<BHSPitLappy> "Please test Edgy Beta"  <- I'll pass :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-laptop:crimsun] : Ubuntu laptop development work | Not a general Ubuntu support channel, use #ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-29
<rsferreira> Although Feisty runs fine, Gusty only boots on my laptop if on batteries. It hangs on ac power. What could be causing this?
<daniel_curry> Hello, everyone!  Is anyone still awake in here?
<gregors> Hello anyone out there ?
<pnbeast> Ah, finally a group more my size...  FWIW, I just got an ASUS A8Eseries machine.  Knoppix from about a year ago mostly worked (no sound and X in XGA rather than WXGA(distorted)), CentOS/RH 5.0 worked poorly (no X, no sound, no networking), but 7.10 seems to have gotten everything right, so far.  :)
<juancamilo> hi all
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-30
<saivann> Hi
<saivann> I suppose that you're all aware of the bug #59695 which can lead to prematury break HD, the bug report is full of comments and this gives bad publicity for Ubuntu, I wanted to look with your team what's your opinion on this and what I got planned for this bug
<saivann> If I can help on this, I have a Dell Inspiron 9300 which has this bug
<saivann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<YoBoY> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-31
<Eveadon> suppp
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know what's causing the bug where you can't adjust your LCD brightness?
<spasticteapot> It affects my X61, so I'm guessing it will also affect the T61, and I've heard a fellow with a NEC laptop had the same problem.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-01
<Pitabred> I've got the same issue with my Compal HGL-30 whitebox laptop.  I fixed it by tweaking the ACPI scripts manually, but I don't think it's the proper fix
<troughton> i have updated my laptop to 7.10 and now have a wlan0:ava how do i romove or disable it
<troughton> can anyone tell me how to deactivate wlan0:ava please
<troughton> the update to gusty has added wlan0:aha to my list of network conections and is confusing the network how do i remove or deactivate wlan0:aha and get it using wlan0 again ???
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> someone can help me with my laptop ? When i run on battery, it don't alert me when the battery is low charge or critical and dont power off the laptop automaticaly
<dymaxium> I'm having problems setting up a wireless card, anyone able to help?
<YoBoY> hi, someone can help me with the hibernate process, it's corrupting my swap each time
<YoBoY> ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-03
<jake_348> what are people getting for performance on sata drives in gutsy
<jason_> hello
<jason_> is anybody there?
<stainer> hi!
<stainer> any one home?
<UbuntuDesperateU> do you know how to install the alc883 audio driver on a fujitsu pi2530
<UbuntuDesperateU> ?????????????
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-04
<Kalumba> not so crowded I see. Oh well. I have ALC883 soundcard that for some reason only wants to give me any audio if I plug in my headset
<Kalumba> I am running Ubuntu 7.10
<Kalumba> someone said I should disable jacksense but I can not find it in Ubuntu
<jsubl2> anyone have a toshiba
<novas0x2a> i have some hal and hotkey changes for my laptop- is filing a bug the proper thing to do with that?
<SchwarzeKrause> Hi, all. Can anyone here help me with an Authentec fingerprint scaner?
<yrjan> this channel is *so* active :P
<b0r3d> hi
<b0r3d> I wonder why hibernate doesn't work on my laptop
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-27
<Opr8iVe> "This is not for support" ? what if its support for an ubuntu bug specific to laptops?
<tiggers> whenever i enable acpi my linux laptop goes to a black screen when I boot. Can anyone help?
<pavelk1> hi ppl
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-29
<benj32> hello
<benj32> anyone around?
<Tybor> I don't know if this is the correct channel... I was looking for info about Ubuntu on Dell M6400....
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-30
<strikoo> hi all
<strikoo> is this support channel for laptops with ubuntu or something else?
<Thx1> hi
<Thx1> I have ubuntu 8.10 64bit installed on HP 1020el (chipset 82801I)..sound is alway on loop and i can never listen mp3 or other...only the drums in loop.Can you help me?
<jroes> how can I help certify a laptop for 8.10?
<jroes> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ -- is Canonical's hardware validation test suite freely available?
<Burgundavia> jroes: you would need to talk with canonical about that
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-31
<runpain2> can some one help me with a HP Pavilion dv6747cl laptop  atheros 5006 wireless driver i am using Ubuntu CE 8.04 as operating system
<csarven> Awesome.
<csarven> Any recommendations for an Ubuntu friendly laptop? It will be for Web development and gaming. Portability is a high priority. I don't care so much about the screen size - will output to monitor majority of the time.
<runpain2> can some one help me with a HP Pavilion dv6747cl laptop  atheros 5006 wireless driver i am using Ubuntu CE 8.04 as operating system
<simira> runpain2: see topic
<simira> csarven: have a look at the laptop testing team-pages on the wiki, they'll give you a hint of what works and not... I'd recommend HP and Thinkpads generally
<csarven> Looking into it now, thanks :)
<csarven> I was considering Thinkpad X300 but apparently it is not strong enough for gaming.
<csarven> Will check HP however
<pwnguin> crimsun: did you actually want to fix bug #153245 or just hoping it would time out?
<crimsun> pwnguin: strange (but understandable) question.  obviously, fix it.
<pwnguin> aight, well, im upgrading my stable partition at the moment
<pwnguin> but last i checked it was still broke
<pwnguin> i should probably double check for integrity's sake
<pwnguin> as for the strangeness, sometimes bug oriented people like to triage and close as many bugs as possible
<crimsun> yes, hence why the question is understandable.
<crimsun> on the other hand, I try to fix as many as possible.  sometimes one just has to punt, however.
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> well, im about an hour into a dist-upgrade over a crappy community college uplink =/
<pwnguin> ive tried to make sense of the system in the past, but it doesn't seem to fit the normal pattern for key mapping
<crimsun> that's fine; I'm offline for the night shortly
<pwnguin> huh, i never did attach a showkey log
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-01
<ajunior> good afternoon
<incidence> Hey, which laptop would be "the most compatible" with ubuntu? I've just have had some bad experiences. Dell? But what about asus? or something
<Spets> !laptop testing
<Spets> hmm, check out the lapop testing team
<Spets> incidence: | laptop testing team
<pwnguin> i dont think the testing team has Top Picks program
<incidence> Thanks.
<Spets> But they have a listing over what works
<pwnguin> yea; i havent updated my page since like gutsy
<Spets> Ideally you get something that comes without windows and works
<pwnguin> personally, I'd say if it comes from the vendor with linux installed, that's good enough ;)
<Spets> Lattitude and presicion dells can be bought without windows
<incidence> Yea
<Spets> sans-os will do the trick
<incidence> I had latitude d810 or something
<Spets> The e4500 and the like are some mighty fine builds
<incidence> Hmm
<Spets> presicion mobile M4400
<Spets> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=555&l=en&oc=MLB151&s=biz
<Spets> Has professional graphics NVIDIA Quadro FX 770M, 512MB
<Spets> latitude E 6500
<Spets> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=555&l=en&oc=MLB1355&s=biz
<Spets> Has power saving Mobile Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD [Included in Price]
<Spets> Or
<Spets> NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M [add $70]
<Spets> IGP X45000HD performs quite well from what ive read, and you will be spared the evils of fglrx and nivida drivers
<incidence> Oh
<incidence> Thanks :)
<Spets> Matte screen also
<Spets> Hard to find that nowadays
<incidence> I hate glossy screens, at work we have one hp laptop which has glossy screen. I know the colours are better, but it just sucks in fluoriscent light
<Spets> colours are better?
<Spets> Madness i tell you
<Spets> Madness
<incidence> Yeah.
<incidence> Too bad that Dell Latitude E6500 costs $2201 in finland
<Spets> liiiiinus :)
<Spets> I suspect it wont be much cheaper in norway then...
<incidence> 1416 eur without VAT. So the 'real price' is: 1 416 * 1.22 = 1 727.52
<incidence> Funny. These prices don't seem so bad after buying 1U server from HP to my work. (quad core intel xeon, 2.4ghz, 10gb ddr2 667mhz ecc, sas 2.5" 1tb raid1+0 with iLO2 Advanced) :P
<Spets> I saw a dual core xeon 1U for 10$ on ebay
<Spets> But i resisted
<incidence> :D
<incidence> We got that hp proliant dl360 g5 with 3k eur
<Spets> I had one of the compaq proliants at home a while back
<Spets> Took all my strength to lift that monster
<incidence> :P
<Spets> You should train with one of those for the wife carrying contest :)
<incidence> We are running Ubuntu servers. And couldn't be more happy cause Ubuntu
<incidence> Haha
<Spets> Yes, running windows servers is nothing but grief
<incidence> That has never even been a choice when I get to decide
<Spets> Resignation: because, windows.
<incidence> :)
<Spets> I run my own little company. Refuse to touch anything with windows on it
<Spets> So funny to see peoples faces when i tell them "no, i wont fix it"
<incidence> Yea, I'm in a small advertisement company
<incidence> Heh :) yea
<Spets> Some people think i have to because they are the ones paying, and get struck by panic if i refuse
<incidence> What is the fglrx driver situation nowadays? I remember three or four years ago burning one ati card with fire cause pissed off cause drivers.
<Spets> Just recently it started playing nice with xorg 7.4
<incidence> somebody told me that they are now opensource? Which I do not believe.
<Spets> Not fglrx
<Spets> But much of the documentation is out
<incidence> and I've heard that nvidia has a lots of problems with the newest xorg
<Spets> Then followed Novells attempt at a opensource driver, radeonhd
<incidence> Oh ok
<Spets> Overall not more problematic than before i think
<Spets> But the situation is very much better than before
<incidence> I have nvidia 8600 gt and ubuntu 6.06 at the moment on my pc
<Spets> 6.06?
<Spets> Ye olde 6.06?
<incidence> 8.04
<incidence> sorry :D
<Spets> "update-manager -d"
<incidence> :)
<AcidPuddle> any ideas when the netbook remix will appear ?
<Spets> Its out..
<AcidPuddle> hmmm... where do I find it ? doesn't seem to be on the general download servers for ubuntu...
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-02
<incidence> AcidPuddle: Launchpad
<todd> My laptop uses intel GM965 video card.  ubuntu automatically uses vesa driver instead of the xorg-intel.  How can I fix this?
<bob_> Hello lap toppers! anyone up?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-26
<jagwire_> hey, anyone around?
<jagwire_> I've been searching for awhile regarding sound issues
<jagwire_> I have a toshiba tecra m7-s7331 with (I'm pretty sure) a realtek alc262 driver codec
<jagwire_> and I can't seem to get anything to work.
<heng> does anybody know the best channel to get assistance on debugging a karmic suspend issue is? There's too much noise in #ubuntu+1
<chsaedawg1> Hey my mouse is moving on its own, without moving anything. How do i fix that?
<kroni__> hi
<kroni__> i ma lost
<kroni__> guys?
<kroni__> can i aks u something?
<roscoe> anyone know where I can find an up to date list of usb wireless network adapters that work out of the box?
<The_Jag1> hi all
<The_Jag1> anyone with a asus notebook?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-28
<LouTakki> Hmm, slow in here it appears
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-30
<roh> hi there
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. Does Ubuntu 9.10 work fine on Toshiba NB200 series portable computers?
<Turbolinux> Ä°nternet notebook computers?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-31
<AJH101> hello - very newbie here
<AJH101> what version runs on a 64MB laptop?
<AJH101> do you know what version would run on an old 64MB laptop?
<AJH101> What is the difference btwn YOU-lite and lubuntu or are they the same please?
<AJH101> anyone there?
<artcore> hello
<Jamesth> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-01
<artcore> hi all
<abli> Using karmic, I am trying to get wifi working with a realtek 8172 wifi card (thinkpad T500 laptop). I installed the windows driver (8192se, thats what the pre-installed vista uses) with ndisgtk. "ndiswrapper -l" shows the driver is loaded and the hardware is detected, but network manager doesn't appear to see it. What can I do?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-11-01
<InfiniteInt> hallo gibt es aktuelle Empfehlungen bezüglich ubuntu und bestimmter Laptop-marken?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-11-03
<tophyr> is there a way to control the fan speeds, and/or trigger when they power up/down? during long builds my cpu is sitting at >90C and i'm not really comfortable with that. when cpu temp hits 89C the fans power down to about halfway; i'd much prefer they stay at 100% until 60C or below
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-11-04
<kales> hi, while i am booting from ubunut 10.10 live usb, my netbook hang at sth about [drm] .....
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-11-05
<Imagineer66>  I need help with the Unity session settings.  Anyone able to help?
<Imagineer66>  specifically, the combined panel/app menu carries over to my UNE session.
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-11-02
<peter_> hello?
